# 1953 Case DC no oil to rocker shaft



## boros40 (Feb 12, 2014)

I am looking for ideas on this project. I started with 28 lbs oil pressure. I rotated the Tee on the rocker shaft and no oil comes out. I can spray brake clean down the tube and it leaks out around the cam, I opened and checked all of the oil galleys and they are clean. I put a gauge behind the carb and i has 26lbs. I shimmed the oil bypass spring and got up to 35 lbs. still nothing. Any help would be great.


----------



## buzzsixtysix (Jun 26, 2014)

Could the head gasket be up side down oil port blocked.


----------

